# Candy Eggert's Tiger Woods Joke



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

This is in bad taste, and inappropriate for this forum.

Everybody pitching in should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jim Engel said:


> This is in bad taste, and inappropriate for this forum.
> 
> Everybody pitching in should be ashamed of themselves.


I went back a studied that photo. What part is in bad taste. Are you a dentist or something?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Meh, I thought it was funny. Nothing to see here, please move along.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

She posted in the "canine lounge" section. I thought it was funny myself. Hell, even my wife thought it was funny and she is super sensitive about everything.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jim Engel said:


> This is in bad taste, and inappropriate for this forum.
> 
> Everybody pitching in should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

It's amazing what will offend some people, here's a joke for the sensitive.

What's the best pick up line in the world ??

Answer: Hey, does this napkin smell like ether to you ?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> What's the best pick up line in the world ??
> 
> Answer: Hey, does this napkin smell like ether to you ?


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Really Jim....you are joking right???? 

I cannot see where a picture like this would offend anyone....I particularly like the golf ball in his ear. What a shot!!!! 

Not saying that he deserved being beat up by his wife.....but he in fact admitting that he had affairs (which in my mind makes him a chickensh*t....if your wanting to see other people, at least have the cajones to man up or woman up)....so making jokes is mild compared to what some people would want to do to him.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's amazing what will offend some people, here's a joke for the sensitive.
> 
> What's the best pick up line in the world ??
> 
> Answer: Hey, does this napkin smell like ether to you ?


roflmao Gerry \\/


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's amazing what will offend some people, here's a joke for the sensitive.
> 
> What's the best pick up line in the world ??
> 
> Answer: Hey, does this napkin smell like ether to you ?


BWAAHAA hahahahaha! awesome!

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That is offensive Candy but this isn't!
Re-run of my favorite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpAoMDuQFgs


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jim Engel said:


> This is in bad taste, and inappropriate for this forum.
> 
> Everybody pitching in should be ashamed of themselves.


this cant be for real


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> That is offensive Candy but this isn't!
> Re-run of my favorite
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpAoMDuQFgs


OK, that is enough making fun of these women. You all know if they were your neighbors you'd be sitting there watching it, with a beer and a bag of popcorn. I like to watch with the music muted. Much better:-$


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> That is offensive Candy but this isn't!
> Re-run of my favorite
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpAoMDuQFgs


Insensitive Bastard :razz: \\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Who gives a shit if you are offended ?? That is what is nice about this board, almost everyone but you, and that little chick who couldn't see that the helper gave two shits about her dog have a pretty good sense of humor, and don't start threads to cry.

Of course there are probably more, but I think they left already.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> OK, that is enough making fun of these women. You all know if they were your neighbors you'd be sitting there watching it, with a beer and a bag of popcorn. I like to watch with the music muted. Much better:-$


Where do you think he got the video Todd?! They don't call him "Peeping Tim" for nuttin


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> OK, that is enough making fun of these women. You all know if they were your neighbors you'd be sitting there watching it, with a beer and a bag of popcorn. I like to watch with the music muted. Much better:-$


Turn the music down is right don't want the wife catching you watching this rump shaking...end up like Tiger
And Jeff wants to shoot chicks like this out of a cannon. I want to see more of this!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> Where do you think he got the video Todd?! They don't call him "Peeping Tim" for nuttin


Yeah this is pure American entertainment. I'd like to see this with thongs!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Engel said:


> This is in bad taste, and inappropriate for this forum.
> 
> Everybody pitching in should be ashamed of themselves.


Pffft I hope the f*#k your kidding :lol:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yeah this is pure American entertainment. I'd like to see this with thongs!


Here ya go. close to a thong. Gotta keep it clean on this forum
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivx67nJEeu0&feature=related


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> Here ya go. close to a thong. Gotta keep it clean on this forum
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivx67nJEeu0&feature=related


OMG that smelled like a gut shot deer through my computer.

For heavens sake, she is recording that by herself? I thought her left knee was gonna cave in at about 13 seconds


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> OMG that smelled like a gut shot deer through my computer.


OH MAN my eyes hurt I wasn't going to look but the above statement sucked me in FUK


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> Here ya go. close to a thong. Gotta keep it clean on this forum
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivx67nJEeu0&feature=related


Ohhhh, that's just wrong in so many ways. They told me Chantix might cause me to have wierd dreams. I certainly hope so ----- so I don't dream of that. 

DFrost


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh hell... Im impressed that a person of that size can move like that! :lol:=D>


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Here ya go. close to a thong. Gotta keep it clean on this forum
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivx67nJEeu0&feature=related


Holy Christ! A little warning next time. I'm already naucous in this state of pregnancy. I almost got Malto-Meal everywhere. :-& I didn't make it to the end. Why on earth would someone even record THAT? Oh just so many questions, make it go away! #-o


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey...Where is Howard G. when we need him for a comment??:-$ Thats why he wants a big woman at the end of his driveway:-o


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

You realize there are laws in place for this...cruel and unusual punishment comes to mind! 

Proves the point I've been saying for years, some women and dance poles should never be in the same room. :-k


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

I like Chris Rocks take on it....its the fathers responsibility to raise their daughters correctly to keep them off the pole.


----------

